# Storms/Thunder...Loud noises?



## RedneckOtaku (Aug 8, 2013)

Since I'm new to Hedgie care giving and my friend never mentioned anything, I was wondering if there is anything I should do special during a thunder storm for little Earl? I know my dog HATES lightening storms because of the electric static and the thunder is too loud for her, but I was wondering about hedgehogs? Will the loud thunderous storms bother him? Should I cuddle him to make him feel safer?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My small friend seems utterly indifferent to low noises (fireworks, thunderstorms, explosions in movies, vacuums...), but this may be because he lives with a bass player so hears a lot at lower frequencies. He's much more inclined to bristle up at higher frequencies -- he hates sudden click-noises, and hyperventilated when first hearing a tin whistle.

I'd say wait & see. Different hedgies will be accustomed to different noises depending on how boisterous their living environment is, I suspect.


----------



## RedneckOtaku (Aug 8, 2013)

Alright, thanks... I'll keep an eye on him today during the storm.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with storms. I have music on all the time so they don't really seem to be startled by outside noise


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

On the 4th of July I was more startled by Pig's random sleep-squeaks and snores than I was the fireworks! That little hog sleeps like a rock.

There's actually a big thunder & lightening storm happening right now and the only reason he's awake is that it's 1am....aaaand the power just went out. And he's asleep again. Guess I should go to bed, too.


----------

